# smoking pipes.



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

i smoke a pipe now and then and also like to make them.
here`s a few i made last week.


----------



## RNC (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice ! 

Tell us about them


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes...I'd like to know more also!


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful, tell us more. 

John I.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 22, 2011)

very  nice ,lets here more


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

X whatever we're at now! What are they made of??


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## artz (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice !


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 23, 2011)

The pipes are made of briar.i shape them and finish them.There are 3 main finishes of pipes.Smooth,sand blasted and rusticated.this is a rusticated finish.i use a tool i made called a gouger to make a ruff surface on them.the briar is actually a root from a Mediterranean tree.most pipes are made from it.you can use other woods but briar can with stand up to 700 degrees before burning.on rusticated pipes i use a flake shellac and cut it with wood grain alcohol.
Here Is a little info on briar.
Briarwood pipes are made from the lignotuber (burl) of Erica arborea, a Mediterranean shrub of the heath family (Ericaceae). Like the burls of manzanita (Arctostaphylos) in the California chaparral, briarwood also resprouts from subterranean basal burls after a brush fire. Due to arid habitats and infertile, rocky soils, it usually takes about 30 years or more for a burl of five to ten pounds to form. A ten pound (4.5 kg) burl is large enough to make about one dozen pipes. Briarwood burls are composed of very dense, fire-resistant wood. The pipes can withstand the heat of burning tobacco which may exceed 700 degrees Fahrenheit. High quality briarwood also absorbs moisture from the tobacco, thus producing a drier smoke that is highly prized by pipe smokers. Compared with other hardwoods, such as hornbeam (Carpinus), beech (Fagus), chestnut (Castanea) and cherry (Prunus), briarwood does not impart an unpleasant taste to the smoke.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 23, 2011)

this photo will show the rustic work i do a little better.
made these a few weeks ago.


----------



## RNC (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice ...... Im sure some folks here would love one of these pieces of fine craftsmanship !


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 23, 2011)

Very fine work there!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Please show us more


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 24, 2011)

free hand pipes i made a few years ago.they need cleaned up a bit.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 24, 2011)

Bent Poker


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 24, 2011)

straight poker


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 24, 2011)

small 10 minute smoker with a couple of home made antler tampers.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 24, 2011)

My pipes.Under them is the tool i made to rusticate the pipes.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 24, 2011)

straight poker


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the education about briar. I've dug up green briar roots before and thought you could make pipes from them. In my younger days in the U S Navy,I actually went into a pipe shop in Portsmouth,England asking for briar to handmake a pipe from,they didn't have a clue either. Your work is impressive.


----------



## jsimages (Dec 24, 2011)

very nice work!!!!!!!!! i have always wanted to learn the art of pipe smoking and now i wanna learn the art of pipe making. thanks for the post and now im off to research pipe making online and hopefully when i find a job i can pursue this fine art. thanks again and happy holidays


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful, and thanks for the pictures


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 27, 2011)

Great looking pipes and craftsmanship! My Dad would be drooling for one of those if he were still alive. I can still smell his Borkum Riff
(yeah, I know the spellings not right, but I can still smell it!)

I was going to load a pic of my last pipe, but I dropped a part of the link somewhere. I'll keep trying (mine's bigger.....).


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 27, 2011)

Really impressive, beautiful work and thanks for the education.
Post more as you make them.

John I.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 27, 2011)

Buckeye,
Love your pipes, they are very nice and thought you might like to see one of mine. I kind of lean in a different direction, family influence thing.
Finally got the link figured out only to find that uploading an image here isn't going to happen. Not sure what happened to the insert image icon/button but it's not to be found. So, attached link to pic. 
 Carved "Turtle" bowl - dendritic soapstone with copper banding, leather ties, bonded with pitch glue; stem - sacred green ash; mouth piece - antler; arrowhead by good friend Donny McNeely; design - Milk River Blackfoot; trailers - copper cones with fox hair, turkey and other feathers, glass and copper beads. 
http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j458/4Sherman/CeremonialPipe.jpg


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 28, 2011)

Anvil Head said:


> Buckeye,
> Love your pipes, they are very nice and thought you might like to see one of mine. I kind of lean in a different direction, family influence thing.
> Finally got the link figured out only to find that uploading an image here isn't going to happen. Not sure what happened to the insert image icon/button but it's not to be found. So, attached link to pic.
> Carved "Turtle" bowl - dendritic soapstone with copper banding, leather ties, bonded with pitch glue; stem - sacred green ash; mouth piece - antler; arrowhead by good friend Donny McNeely; design - Milk River Blackfoot; trailers - copper cones with fox hair, turkey and other feathers, glass and copper beads.
> http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j458/4Sherman/CeremonialPipe.jpg


love it.great job.


----------

